# Anemopsis californica - Eidechsenschwanz



## waterman (7. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir für eine Schwimminsel diese Pflanze gekauft. In der Suche fand ich nichts über den __ Eidechsenschwanz.
Habt Ihr Erfahrung damit? Nach der Wurzel (sehr kräftig und dick) zu urteilen könnte sie sich gut entwickeln.
Hält sie die Winter in Deutschland aus?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Eugen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Wil
zu Anemopsis californica finde ich bei Werner dies :

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p577_Anemopsis-californica.html

Unter Eidechsenschwanz verstehe ich Saururus cernuus.

Das sind 2 verschiedene Pflanzen und beide nur bedingt winterhart.

Edith:  Bei mir wächst der Eidechsenschwanz (Saururus) recht versteckt im Schatten und mickert so vor sich hin.
Hält sich aber tapfer.
Ich will ihn behalten und ihm bei einer Umgestaltung ein etwas schöneres Plätzchen gönnen.
Rein optisch gibt er nicht viel her.


----------



## waterman (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Eugen,
bei Werner war ich natürlich auch gucken.
Da steht auch Eidechsenschwanz als deutscher Name.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Eugen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Stimmt   

WERNER, kannst du mich bitte aufklären  

Ja,ich weiß, deutsche Namen halt ,drum immer lateinisch.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo zusammen,

einige Jahre hat sich der Eidechsenschwanz in der prallen Sonne auf Paros gut gehalten, dann verschwand er plötzlich von drei verschiedenen Standorten. Mir gefällt die Pflanze, deshalb will ich es heuer wieder damit versuchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede

So hat er bei mir 2004 ausgesehen:


----------



## Eugen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Elfriede

auf dem Bild ist eindeutig "Houttuynia cordata" zu sehen.

Also: Eidechsenschwanz, der Dritte  

Die hab ich auch, heißt bei mir :"die Pflanze mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen"


----------



## waterman (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Elfriede,
ja schöne Bilder aus Paros von der anemopsis "parosica". Ich hoffe, ich kann im Sommer auch so schöne Bilder aus Rheinnähe machen. Ich nenn sie dann anemopsis watermansis
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

puah,

also dreimal der gleiche deutsche Name für drei ganz unterschiedliche Pflanzen. Ich denk mir die deutschen Namen auch nicht aus, sondern nehme sie aus der Liste vom Verband der Staudengärtner oder aus dem '__ Zander'. Manchmal sind die Namen dort aber so daneben, dass sie schon geschäftsschädigend sind.

1. Saururus cernuus: das ist die robusteste der drei Pflanzen. Sie ist bei mir im flachen Wasser winterhart, im nassen Boden aber nur in milden Wintern.

2. Houttuynia cordata: wächst nur im nassen bis feuchten Boden und ist mit leichter Abdeckung bei uns winterhart. Die Pflanze erkennt man daran, dass die Blätter beim Abreissen leicht nach Orangenschale duften.

3. Anemopsis californica: am wenigsten winterhart, sie stammt aus Kalifornien. Bei uns hat sie in diesem Winter minus 8 ° im Gewächshaus problemlos überstanden. Sie hat etwas merkwürdige Standorte in der Natur: kleine Sumpflöcher mitten in der Halbwüste (sowas gibts tatsächlich).


----------



## Eugen (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hoi Werner




Was wäre dieses Forum ohne Dich ?

inimaginable !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Moin,

der Name Eidechsenschwanz ist eh nicht ganz so richtig. Die Pflanzenfamilie heißt eigendlich Molchschwanzgewächse  Saururaceae (auch wenn da ein saurus - echse drin steckt:crazy)

MfG Frank


----------



## waterman (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hi,
wollte nur mal sagen, dass die anemopsis eine absolut schöne Pflanze ist, habe momentan sogar eine verspätete Blüte. ich hoffe sie übersteht den Winter im milden Rhein-Winter.
Leider ist meine Kamera kaputt, daher kein Foto 
Kann damit sonst jemand dienen.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Mir wurde vor Jahren das als "Eidechsenschwanz"
verkauft, ist winterhart und wächst sowohl über
als auch unter Wasser...und jetzt ist es doch "nur"
ein __ Molchschwanz. Da hat jemand die Tiere verwechselt...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Ein Bildchen vom kalifornischen Eidechsenschwanz... bitte sehr:


----------



## Elfriede (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Werner,

ich hatte vor Jahren sowohl Eidechsenschwanz als auch __ Molchschwanz in meinem Teich, die aber leider irgendwann verschwunden sind. Jetzt wächst eine einsame Pflanze in ca. 15-20cm Tiefe und ich vermute, dass es eine der genannten Pflanzen ist. Kannst Du mir sagen welche, oder ist es ganz etwas anderes?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Elfriede,

das ist ein __ Molchschwanz,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Elfriede (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Danke Andy,

kannst Du mir vielleicht auch sagen, wann der __ Molchschwanz blühen sollte?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Bei mir blüht er erst im August/September (Oberbayern)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Elfriede (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Andy,

mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Elfriede,

ganz richtig, das ist der __ Molchschwanz (Saururus cernuus). Bei mir fangen sie in den nächsten Tagen an zu blühen.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Danke Werner,

ich bin neugierig ob der __ Molchschwanz auch hier bei mir jemals blühen wird. 

Er stammt wohl aus einer Lieferung, die ich im April 2005 von Dir erhalten habe. Drei Jahre lang schaffte er die 15cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche nicht, dann verschwand er überhaupt. Als er sich heuer im Frühling als winziges, schwaches Pflänzchen zeigte, schob ich ihm einen Düngekegel unter und seither wächst er, wenn auch nur sparsam.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

hier aktuelle Fotos von meiner momentanen Lieblingspflanze.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Und nochmal ein aktuelles Foto.

Ich hatte den ganzen Sommer über Blüten, klasse, oder?


und ein großer Vermehrungstrieb

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Bebel (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Wil

Hab mir gestern auch eine Anemopsis californica zugelegt, gabs wegen Ausverkauf zum halben Preis. Ich hoffe sie geht noch an und bringt mir im nächsten Jahr so viel Freude wie Dir.  :gdaumen

Gruß Bebel


----------



## waterman (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Anemopsis californica -  Eidechsenschwanz*

Hallo Bebel,

was macht die Anemopsis? Winter überstanden? Blüten?

Bei mir ist die Wuchs- udn Blühfreude ungebremst. Soviel schöne Biomasse 
Für die Schwimminsel muss ich mir allerdings was ausdenken. Es kippt 
Gruß
Wil


----------

